# Connecté mais impossible d'afficher les pages web



## mba007 (10 Février 2016)

Bonjour tout le monde, 
je viens d'acquérir un macbook pro retina mi 2014, et j'ai un petit soucis de connexion internet dans mon bureau à l'université...
j'utilise un adaptateur usb-ethernet qui fonctionne bien chez moi mais pas à mon bureau à l'université...j'ai bien configuré la connexion (manuelle : adresse ip, passerelle, masque sous reseau, dns) il m'affiche connecté avec l'adresse ip ....., mais je n'arrive pas à afficher aucune page web la barre de chargement de n'importe quelle page s'arrete juste au debut et n'avance plus...

merci de m'aider..


----------



## Whitehawk (10 Février 2016)

Essaye : http://216.58.208.195, si t'arrives sur la page google, c'est ta config DNS qui foire.
Si ça marche pas, t'as un soucis dans le réseau !

Quelle est ta config IP ?
Que donne un ping sur l'IP de ta passerelle et sur 8.8.4.4? (tu peux le faire via l'utilitaire de réseau dans applications > utilitaire)

T'as pas un proxy à configurer ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (10 Février 2016)

Salut

Si tu entres dans la barre d'adresse :
194.187.168.99
En validant si tu as une fenêtre de warning
Ça donne quoi?

Edit : Toasted


----------



## mba007 (10 Février 2016)

Merci pour vos réponses rapides..
Concernant Whitehawk, j'ai entré l'adresse http://216.58.208.195 ça n'a rien donné, même problème pas d'affichage ...je dois signaler que avec un pc normal tout est nickel ...
je n'ai pas utilitaire reseau dans application/utilitaire...!!!

Concernant Jeanjd63 j'ai entré l'adresse que tu m'a indiquée mais il ne s'est rien passé et rien ne s'affiche...!!!

merci encore


----------



## Whitehawk (10 Février 2016)

J'sais pas trop comment c'est foutu sur mac (j'aime pas du tout les mac lol), essaye d'ouvrir un terminal et de taper 'ping X.X.X.X' ou X.X.X.X = IP de ta passerelle et donne nous le résultat

Quelle est ta config IP ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (10 Février 2016)

Que te renvoie dans le terminal la commande :
*ifconfig -a*


----------



## mba007 (10 Février 2016)

ma config ip est manuelle...
j'ai fait un ping sur l'adresse ip dans le terminal mais le processus ne s'arrête pas...d'après les lignes qu'il affiche le temps de réponse des paquets qu'il envoie est de l'ordre de 0.130ms


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (10 Février 2016)

mba007 a dit:


> ma config ip est manuelle...
> j'ai fait un ping sur l'adresse ip dans le terminal mais le processus ne s'arrête pas...d'après les lignes qu'il affiche le temps de réponse des paquets qu'il envoie est de l'ordre de 0.130ms


ctrl+c pour arrêter


----------



## mba007 (10 Février 2016)

j'ai tapé ifconfig -a il me renvoie un rapport long que je ne peux pas vous le poster ici ..mais quelle information dois je retenir de ce rapport?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (10 Février 2016)

Donc si tu es connecté en filaire tape :
*ifconfig en0
*


----------



## mba007 (10 Février 2016)

Je suis connecté via adaptateur usb-ethernet (comme je l'ai indiqué dans mon premier post)
j'ai tapé ifconfig en0 il me renvoie un petit rapport dont la dernière ligne est : status inactive


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (10 Février 2016)

Fais un copier/coller du rapport de :
*ifconfig -a*
Ce doit pas être aussi long que ça.
Sur le forum, tu peux supprimer les lignes vides.


----------



## mba007 (10 Février 2016)

voilà le rapport de ifconfig -a

lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> mtu 16384

options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>

inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128

inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000

inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1

nd6 options=1<PERFORMNUD>

gif0: flags=8010<POINTOPOINT,MULTICAST> mtu 1280

stf0: flags=0<> mtu 1280

en4: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500

options=4<VLAN_MTU>

ether 00:50:b6:54:24:7b

inet6 fe80::250:b6ff:fe54:247b%en4 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x4

inet 192.168.10.11 netmask 0xffffff80 broadcast 192.168.10.127

nd6 options=1<PERFORMNUD>

media: autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)

status: active

en0: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500

ether 24:a0:74:f0:f7:8e

nd6 options=1<PERFORMNUD>

media: autoselect (<unknown type>)

status: inactive

en1: flags=8963<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500

options=60<TSO4,TSO6>

ether 72:00:08:bd:7d:70

media: autoselect <full-duplex>

status: inactive

en2: flags=8963<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500

options=60<TSO4,TSO6>

ether 72:00:08:bd:7d:71

media: autoselect <full-duplex>

status: inactive

p2p0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 2304

ether 06:a0:74:f0:f7:8e

media: autoselect

status: inactive

awdl0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1452

ether 4a:46:65:f9:74:dd

inet6 fe80::4846:65ff:fef9:74dd%awdl0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x9

nd6 options=1<PERFORMNUD>

media: autoselect

status: active

bridge0: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500

options=63<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,TSO4,TSO6>

ether 02:50:b6:45:39:00

Configuration:

id 0:0:0:0:0:0 priority 0 hellotime 0 fwddelay 0

maxage 0 holdcnt 0 proto stp maxaddr 100 timeout 1200

root id 0:0:0:0:0:0 priority 0 ifcost 0 port 0

ipfilter disabled flags 0x2

member: en1 flags=3<LEARNING,DISCOVER>

ifmaxaddr 0 port 6 priority 0 path cost 0

member: en2 flags=3<LEARNING,DISCOVER>

ifmaxaddr 0 port 7 priority 0 path cost 0

nd6 options=1<PERFORMNUD>

media: <unknown type>

status: inactive


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (10 Février 2016)

Ton interface active est celle-ci :

en4: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
options=4<VLAN_MTU>
ether 00:50:b6:54:24:7b
inet6 fe80::250:b6ff:fe54:247b%en4 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x4
inet 192.168.10.11 netmask 0xffffff80 broadcast 192.168.10.127
nd6 options=1<PERFORMNUD>
media: autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
status: active

Que te renvoie un :
*traceroute 194.187.168.99*


----------



## mba007 (10 Février 2016)

un traceroute que j'ai arrêté avec un Ctr C voilà ce qu'il donne 

traceroute to 194.187.168.99 (194.187.168.99), 64 hops max, 52 byte packets

1 * * *

2 * * *

3 * * *

4 * * *

5 * * *

6 * * *

7 * * *

8 * * *

9 * * *

10 * * *

11 * * *

12 * * *

13 * * *

14 * * *


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (10 Février 2016)

Tu es sûr de tes paramètres réseau?
Peux-tu les donner ?
Ip
Sous-Réseau 
Routeur


----------



## mba007 (10 Février 2016)

oui pas de problème
ip 192.168.10.11
sous-reseau : 255.255.255.128
Routeur : 192.168.10.1
ce sont les paramètres dans mon bureau

mais maintenant je suis rentré du bureau et chez moi il n'y a pas de problème de connexion


----------



## Whitehawk (10 Février 2016)

Vérifie déja si la commande "ping 192.168.10.1" te retourne quelque chose


----------



## daffyb (10 Février 2016)

mba007 a dit:


> oui pas de problème
> ip 192.168.10.11
> sous-reseau : 255.255.255.128
> Routeur : 192.168.10.1
> ...


Et en mode automatique (dhcp) ça ne fonctionne pas ? même pas un serveur DHCP à l'université ??
Depuis le PC qui fonctionne, que te renvoit (sous "dos") la commande :
ipconfig /all


----------



## mba007 (10 Février 2016)

merci..je testerai vos propositions demain matin...j'espère qu'il y aura une solution..


----------



## mba007 (11 Février 2016)

bonjour à tous 
voilà ce que donne ipconfig/all du pc normal 

Microsoft Windows [version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. Tous droits réservés.

C:\Users\ASUS>ipconfig/all

Configuration IP de Windows

   Nom de l'hôte . . . . . . . . . . : ASUS-PC
   Suffixe DNS principal . . . . . . :
   Type de noeud. . . . . . . . . .  : Hybride
   Routage IP activé . . . . . . . . : Non
   Proxy WINS activé . . . . . . . . : Non

Carte réseau sans fil Connexion réseau sans fil :

   Statut du média. . . . . . . . . . . . : Média déconnecté
   Suffixe DNS propre à la connexion. . . : home
   Description. . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Qualcomm Atheros AR9485WB-EG Wireles
s Network Adapter
   Adresse physique . . . . . . . . . . . : 6C-71-D9-5F-4E-3D
   DHCP activé. . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Oui
   Configuration automatique activée. . . : Oui

Carte Ethernet Connexion au réseau local :

   Suffixe DNS propre à la connexion. . . :
   Description. . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
   Adresse physique . . . . . . . . . . . : 74-D0-2B-07-E0-AD
   DHCP activé. . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Non
   Configuration automatique activée. . . : Oui
   Adresse IPv6 de liaison locale. . . . .: fe80::34a1:99d8:766:a47c%13(préféré)

   Adresse IPv4. . . . . . . . . . . . . .: 192.168.10.11(préféré)
   Masque de sous-réseau. . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.128
   Passerelle par défaut. . . . . . . . . : fe80::230:4fff:fe73:f7e2%13
                                       192.168.10.1
   IAID DHCPv6 . . . . . . . . . . . : 292868139
   DUID de client DHCPv6. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-19-0D-68-33-74-D0-2B-07-E0
-AD
   Serveurs DNS. . .  . . . . . . . . . . : 193.95.66.10
                                       193.95.66.11
   NetBIOS sur Tcpip. . . . . . . . . . . : Activé

Carte Ethernet Connexion réseau Bluetooth :

   Statut du média. . . . . . . . . . . . : Média déconnecté
   Suffixe DNS propre à la connexion. . . :
   Description. . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Périphérique Bluetooth (réseau perso
nnel)
   Adresse physique . . . . . . . . . . . : 6C-71-D9-5F-4E-3C
   DHCP activé. . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Oui
   Configuration automatique activée. . . : Oui

Carte Tunnel isatap.home :

   Statut du média. . . . . . . . . . . . : Média déconnecté
   Suffixe DNS propre à la connexion. . . :
   Description. . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Carte Microsoft ISATAP
   Adresse physique . . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP activé. . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Non
   Configuration automatique activée. . . : Oui

Carte Tunnel Reusable ISATAP Interface {F66D64CD-4934-4719-8AA5-806CDC53292D} :

   Statut du média. . . . . . . . . . . . : Média déconnecté
   Suffixe DNS propre à la connexion. . . :
   Description. . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Carte Microsoft ISATAP #3
   Adresse physique . . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP activé. . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Non
   Configuration automatique activée. . . : Oui

Carte Tunnel Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface :

   Statut du média. . . . . . . . . . . . : Média déconnecté
   Suffixe DNS propre à la connexion. . . :
   Description. . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Adresse physique . . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP activé. . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Non
   Configuration automatique activée. . . : Oui

Carte Tunnel isatap.{58B2618A-9FFA-4EBF-9C5C-9F34757844B2} :

   Statut du média. . . . . . . . . . . . : Média déconnecté
   Suffixe DNS propre à la connexion. . . :
   Description. . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Carte Microsoft ISATAP #5
   Adresse physique . . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP activé. . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Non
   Configuration automatique activée. . . : Oui

C:\Users\ASUS>


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (11 Février 2016)

Peux-tu donner aussi celle du mac :
*ifconfig en4*


----------



## mba007 (11 Février 2016)

voila ce que donne ifconfig en4 du mac 

en4: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500

options=4<VLAN_MTU>

ether 00:50:b6:54:24:7b

inet6 fe80::250:b6ff:fe54:247b%en4 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0xa

inet 192.168.10.11 netmask 0xffffff80 broadcast 192.168.10.127

nd6 options=1<PERFORMNUD>

media: autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)

status: active


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (11 Février 2016)

Déjà ce n'est pas normal d'avoir la même @ ip que ton PC : 192.168.10.11
Il faudrait tenter avec une autre : 192.168.10.10 ou 192.168.10.12
Sinon déconnecter le PC windows (enlever le câble ethernet)


----------



## r e m y (11 Février 2016)

Ca ne me semble pas une bonne idée de saisir l'adresse IP en mode manuel. Il faut qu'elle soit attribuée par le serveur de l'université (mode DHCP en automatique), car rien ne dit que la plage d'adresse 192.168... qui est bonne à domicile connecté à la box Interne, soit bonne une fois branché au réseau de l'université  (surtout quand je vois que le serveur DNS est en 193.95....)


----------



## mba007 (11 Février 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Déjà ce n'est pas normal d'avoir la même @ ip que ton PC : 192.168.10.11
> Il faudrait tenter avec une autre : 192.168.10.10 ou 192.168.10.12
> Sinon déconnecter le PC windows (enlever le câble ethernet)



C'est ce que je suis entrain de faire...le même cable je le debranche de l'un pour le brancher dans l'autre et pas les deux en même temps...


----------



## mba007 (11 Février 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Ca ne me semble pas une bonne idée de saisir l'adresse IP en mode manuel. Il faut qu'elle soit attribuée par le serveur de l'université (mode DHCP en automatique), car rien ne dit que la plage d'adresse 192.168... qui est bonne à domicile connecté à la box Interne, soit bonne une fois branché au réseau de l'université  (surtout quand je vois que le serveur DNS est en 193.95....)



ça marche bien sur un pc mais pas sur le macbook c'est ça le problème!!!


----------



## r e m y (11 Février 2016)

Ah ok... Je n'avais pas vu ce détail.


----------



## lolipale (11 Février 2016)

Une question toute bête ... les DNS ont ils été saisis dans la config du Mac ? (193.95.66.10 et 193.95.66.11)


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (11 Février 2016)

lolipale a dit:


> Une question toute bête ... les DNS ont ils été saisis dans la config du Mac ? (193.95.66.10 et 193.95.66.11)


Ce doit être pire que ça : #15


----------



## lolipale (11 Février 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Ce doit être pire que ça : #15


Pire ?
Alors le contrôle de la MAC address ....


----------



## mba007 (11 Février 2016)

lolipale a dit:


> Pire ?
> Alors le contrôle de la MAC address ....



Je pense que c'est un problème d'adresse MAC ...un nouveau collègue ingénieur en Telecom a débarqué dans mon bureau et je lui ai posé mon problème et son premier réflexe est l'adresse MAC que je dois filer aux techniciens de l'université pour qu'ils l'ajoutent je ne sais pas où...alors voilà si ça marche je vous ferai signe...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (11 Février 2016)

mba007 a dit:


> Je pense que c'est un problème d'adresse MAC ...un nouveau collègue ingénieur en Telecom a débarqué dans mon bureau et je lui ai posé mon problème et son premier réflexe est l'adresse MAC que je dois filer aux techniciens de l'université pour qu'ils l'ajoutent je ne sais pas où...alors voilà si ça marche je vous ferai signe...


Ton @mac au cas où : ether 00:50:b6:54:24:7b


----------



## luc1en (11 Février 2016)

mba007 a dit:


> Je pense que c'est un problème d'adresse MAC ...un nouveau collègue ingénieur en Telecom a débarqué dans mon bureau et je lui ai posé mon problème et son premier réflexe est l'adresse MAC que je dois filer aux techniciens de l'université pour qu'ils l'ajoutent je ne sais pas où...alors voilà si ça marche je vous ferai signe...


Bonjour,

dans la (très grosse) boîte où je bossais, adresse MAC et IP fixe de chaque poste fixe étaient associés (1<–>1). Une machine ne pouvait être déplacée que par la maintenance informatique. Les adresses MAC des portables étaient mises en base également. Sauf erreur, ils obtenaient leur IP en DHCP.


----------



## mba007 (12 Février 2016)

Bonjour,
merci pour vos réactions...mon problème est résolu ..effectivement c'était l'adresse Mac en cause...
merci à tous


----------



## Danydea (9 Mars 2016)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai le même problème, j'ai branché mon macbook pro retina mi-2012  à un adaptateur thunderbolt-ethernet et bien que les préférences réseau note le thunderbolt ethernet comme "connecté" il m'est impossible d'ouvrir une page ethernet.
Je suis dans l'internat d'un lycée et la seul possibilité pour se connecté à internet est une prise ethernet au mur. Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (9 Mars 2016)

Salut @Danydea 

Si tu tapes :
194.187.168.100  
dans la barre d'adresse de ton navigateur, ça dit quoi?


----------



## Danydea (9 Mars 2016)

Salut @jeanjd63 

Quoique j'écrive dans le navigateur ca ne m'affiche rien du tout


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (10 Mars 2016)

Que te renvoie depuis le terminal un :
*ifconfig -a*


----------



## Danydea (10 Mars 2016)

après la commande ifconfig -a je reçois ça:

ifconfig -a

lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> mtu 16384

    options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>

    inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 

    inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 

    inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1 

    nd6 options=1<PERFORMNUD>

gif0: flags=8010<POINTOPOINT,MULTICAST> mtu 1280

stf0: flags=0<> mtu 1280

en0: flags=8823<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500

    ether 14:10:9f:e0:49:d7 

    nd6 options=1<PERFORMNUD>

    media: autoselect (<unknown type>)

    status: inactive

en1: flags=963<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX> mtu 1500

    options=60<TSO4,TSO6>

    ether 32:00:11:15:da:40 

    media: autoselect <full-duplex>

    status: inactive

en2: flags=963<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX> mtu 1500

    options=60<TSO4,TSO6>

    ether 32:00:11:15:da:41 

    media: autoselect <full-duplex>

    status: inactive

p2p0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 2304

    ether 06:10:9f:e0:49:d7 

    media: autoselect

    status: inactive

awdl0: flags=8902<BROADCAST,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1484

    ether 82:62:96:3b:df:ac 

    nd6 options=1<PERFORMNUD>

    media: autoselect

    status: inactive

bridge0: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500

    options=63<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,TSO4,TSO6>

    ether 16:10:9f:0e:43:00 

    Configuration:

        id 0:0:0:0:0:0 priority 0 hellotime 0 fwddelay 0

        maxage 0 holdcnt 0 proto stp maxaddr 100 timeout 1200

        root id 0:0:0:0:0:0 priority 0 ifcost 0 port 0

        ipfilter disabled flags 0x2

    member: en1 flags=3<LEARNING,DISCOVER>

            ifmaxaddr 0 port 5 priority 0 path cost 0

    member: en2 flags=3<LEARNING,DISCOVER>

            ifmaxaddr 0 port 6 priority 0 path cost 0

    nd6 options=1<PERFORMNUD>

    media: <unknown type>

    status: inactive

utun0: flags=8051<UP,POINTOPOINT,RUNNING,MULTICAST> mtu 1500

    inet6 fe80::ab5f:1a6e:99e1:4638%utun0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0xb 

    nd6 options=1<PERFORMNUD>

en5: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500

    options=10b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_HWTAGGING,AV>

    ether 38:c9:86:29:23:81 

    inet6 fe80::3ac9:86ff:fe29:2381%en5 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0xa 

    inet 192.168.226.180 netmask 0xfffff800 broadcast 192.168.231.255

    nd6 options=1<PERFORMNUD>

    media: autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex,flow-control>)

    status: active


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (10 Mars 2016)

Ta liaison doit être celle-ci :

en5: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
options=10b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_HWTAGGING,AV>
ether 38:c9:86:29:23:81 
inet6 fe80::3ac9:86ff:fe29:2381%en5 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0xa 
inet 192.168.226.180 netmask 0xfffff800 broadcast 192.168.231.255
nd6 options=1<PERFORMNUD>
media: autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex,flow-control>)
status: active

Donc tu as bien une adresse ip valide. As-tu contacté les responsables du Lycée pour vérifier s'il n'y a pas une sécurité à débloquer?


----------



## Danydea (10 Mars 2016)

Oui, tout semble fonctionner mais aucune page internet ne s'ouvre. 
Je n'ai pas contacté les responsables du Lycée encore, je pense aller voir l'informaticien cette après-midi mais j'utilisais un pc portable la semaine dernière et cela fonctionnait.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (10 Mars 2016)

Danydea a dit:


> Oui, tout semble fonctionner mais aucune page internet ne s'ouvre.
> Je n'ai pas contacté les responsables du Lycée encore, je pense aller voir l'informaticien cette après-midi mais j'utilisais un pc portable la semaine dernière et cela fonctionnait.


Ça tu avais oublié de le préciser. Et dans la même idée, Ce portable n'était pas ton Mac? Si non qu'as-tu fait comme modifs sur to mac depuis qu'il fonctionnait?


----------



## Danydea (10 Mars 2016)

Oui désolé. Ca n'a jamais fonctionné sur mac. C'est la première fois que j'ai à le brancher en ethernet. Tout fonctionne en wifi, mais dès que je branche le cable ethernet avec l'adaptateur thunderbolt, rien ne s'affiche.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (10 Mars 2016)

C'est peut être l'adaptateur qui déconne. C'est un adaptateur Apple?


----------



## Danydea (10 Mars 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> C'est peut être l'adaptateur qui déconne. C'est un adaptateur Apple?


C'est un adaptateur Apple oui, que j'ai acheté hier.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (10 Mars 2016)

Tu peux leurs demander de tester l'adaptateur sur ton Mac chez eux?


----------



## Danydea (10 Mars 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Tu peux leurs demander de tester l'adaptateur sur ton Mac chez eux?


Le magasin est à une heure de route, je vais essayer de régler le problème avec l'informaticien du lycée et sinon j'irais le faire vérifier.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (10 Mars 2016)

En regardant ce lien : http://apple.stackexchange.com/ques...b-ethernet-adapter-not-working-on-macbook-air
Tu peux essayer de télécharger et de suivre les instructions du drivers ici : http://www.asix.com.tw/download.php?sub=driverdetail&PItemID=105


----------



## Danydea (10 Mars 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> En regardant ce lien : http://apple.stackexchange.com/ques...b-ethernet-adapter-not-working-on-macbook-air
> Tu peux essayer de télécharger et de suivre les instructions du drivers ici : http://www.asix.com.tw/download.php?sub=driverdetail&PItemID=105


OK! Je vais essayer, merci !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (10 Mars 2016)

Et bien penser à démarrer le Mac avec l'adaptateur branché.


----------



## Danydea (10 Mars 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Et bien penser à démarrer le Mac avec l'adaptateur branché.


Ce que je fais. Par contre mon adaptateur est le thunderbolt vers gigabit ethernet, et non l'adaptateur usb.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (10 Mars 2016)

Ok donc c'est différent.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (10 Mars 2016)

Voir ceci peut être : http://pankajmalhotra.com/ARP-and-ethernet-issues-with-osx-mavericks/
Ou cela : http://rohanradio.com/blog/2012/02/27/fixing-thunderbolt-ethernet-on-the-macbook-pro/


----------



## Danydea (11 Mars 2016)

Salut! 
Pour vous dire que j'ai réussi à régler le problème. Il s'agissait en fait d'un problème de proxy. Maintenant il y a le soucis de la sécurité qui bloquent certains site, ce qui m'embête un peu car je ne suis pas élève, mais bon, j'ai internet, c'est déjà ca!


----------

